# Squirrel kill



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

30mm-15mm-11inch cut double theraband gold 9.5mm steel kept the tail gave the squirrel to my grandpa.

My bands were tearing at the pouch [i stopped using constrictor knots now] so i unwrapped one of my bands bit off some of the fork tie wrapped it around the constrictor knot just so i could get a few more shots off and ended up bagging this guy :]


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Nice shooting .


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Digging the hair and glasses dude! Nice shot btw


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice kill man.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

That setup with 3/8 steel ! I just realized dude your shooting hand must be blistering from handslaps .


----------



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

dankungmaster said:


> That setup with 3/8 steel ! I just realized dude your shooting hand must be blistering from handslaps .


to be honest i dont get hand slaps that much from anything expect from the new bandset im shooting with now i get some but + i live in canada and wear the little black gloves liners cut the finger tips off so hand slaps aren't that big of a problem with me.

this is the new setup 40mm-25mm single bands i target shoot and hunt with these this kill was a few days ago ^


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shot ! tho its a bottle-neck setup.


----------



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> Great shot ! tho its a bottle-neck setup.


define bottle neck setup?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

James Crane said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot ! tho its a bottle-neck setup.
> ...


its a metaphor, the large down part of the bottle is the strong band and the upper small part is the too lite ammo.


----------



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> James Crane said:
> 
> 
> > WoodPigeon said:
> ...


ah i understand yea i switched my setup. posted the picture a few replys up if you didnt see it


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ohh i didnt read i just saw the picture and thought that you were showing off


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

James Crane said:


> 30mm-15mm-11inch cut double theraband gold 9.5mm steel kept the tail gave the squirrel to my grandpa.
> 
> My bands were tearing at the pouch [i stopped using constrictor knots now] so i unwrapped one of my bands bit off some of the fork tie wrapped it around the constrictor knot just so i could get a few more shots off and ended up bagging this guy :]


I don't see the squirrel ?

wll


----------



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

wll said:


> I don't see the squirrel ?
> 
> 30mm-15mm-11inch cut double theraband gold 9.5mm steel kept the tail gave the squirrel to my grandpa.
> 
> ...


hes laying in the grass they're kind of the same colour


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Crimson Owl said:


> Digging the hair and glasses dude! Nice shot btw


He's a Candian hippie, a/k/a "Canippie".


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Crimson Owl said:


> Digging the hair and glasses dude! Nice shot btw


What's that revolutionary's name? Che Chevara??


----------

